# Mk4 gti 1.8t bubble on dipstick



## alcantar0428 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey. .
I have a vw mk4 golf gti.
I checked dipstick and it have bubbles ..
What dose that mean..


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Might be coolant, condensation, fuel, or nothing to worry about. Pictures provide greater returns on advice.


----------

